# Pigeon head shot



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Today I went pigeon hunting with my two best friends, and we took our air rifles because lately it has been too cold for slingshot hunting. Before we got to our favorite spot we saw a pigeon perched under an overpass that was located on a public road so I couldn't use my air rifle. Luckily the temperature had climbed into the low double digits cause I stepped out of the van, waited for any cars to pass, and took this guy out with a perfect head-shot...from about 15 yards...

I ended up getting five more with my air rifle, too. My two buddies weren't as successful. They got zero between the two of them...lol...I teased them all the way home about how I outshot them with my slingshot. They definitely didn't enjoy the trip back to the house..lol . 
Neither of them use a slingshot (I know, they are my best friends, and I try to get them too) but, now after me out shooting them with my trusty Scout they are starting to warm up to the idea of using slingshots to hunt with 









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Love them pigeons lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ukprelude said:


> Love them pigeons lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This one was really pretty...it had really blue and purple feathers on its neck... I should've taken a pic of its back...not sure if that will make it taste better or not...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Fantastic shot as always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

theTurk said:


> Fantastic shot as always!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent job! Should make for some tasty eating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi MikmaqWorrier,

What ammunition did you use?

Bandet 1" straight cut?

Stefan


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

the core said:


> Hi MikmaqWorrier,
> What ammunition did you use?
> Bandet 1" straight cut?
> Stefan


30-25mm tapered TBG & 9.5mm steel...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> Excellent job! Should make for some tasty eating.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles...I had pigeon for the first time last week... it's very good...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice ! I enjoyed the story


----------

